# First cheese smoke



## SKade (Jan 30, 2020)

I did my first cheese smoke today. A few pounds of cheddar of various types, a couple pounds of mozzarella, and a pound of pepper jack.























Smoked for three hours with apple pellets. Tasted like it had a good amount of smoke but it needs to mellow some. It's in the fridge till tomorrow when I will vac pack most and leave some in ziplocs to munch on. The smoke smelled different than I'm use to. It was my first time using pellets. Excited to see what it becomes.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 30, 2020)

Cheese looks great! Looks like it took on some nice color too. You will be hooked and smoking more once that first batch mellows out! LIKE!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Good job for your first time! And now the hard part...waiting for it to mellow out. Then there's the harder part of not eating it all and trying to get some aged cheeses

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 30, 2020)

looks good from here, just in time for the big game sunday


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 30, 2020)

Nice job on that cheese. I bet it won't be to long before another batch goes in the smoker.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Jan 30, 2020)

Good looking cheese. Cabot Seriously Sharp is one of my favorites.


----------



## tander28 (Jan 30, 2020)

Looks great! I've only done cheese a few times and always came out too smoky. This "mellowing" process sounds like a missed step. How long does it usually take?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 30, 2020)

Depending on what type of wood or pellets you used and for how long... think a month would be a good start. Usually how long I start with 

Ryan


----------



## JBPilot (Jan 31, 2020)

I’ve always done a minimum or at least 2 weeks. Longer if I can stand to wait and let it age more but not before 2 weeks.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 31, 2020)

If you use dust and monitor the amount of smoke then your cheese is basically eatable the same day.

Chris


----------



## SKade (Feb 15, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> Good looking cheese. Cabot Seriously Sharp is one of my favorites.


Mine too. The price and how it takes smoke are amazing. I picked up 4 more pounds to smoke!


----------



## SKade (Feb 15, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice job on that cheese. I bet it won't be to long before another batch goes in the smoker.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


You were right. I’ve got another batch going today. Smoking cheese is highly addictive.


----------

